# Rope in water! Pine Creek 7/10



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

A buddy and I went to run triple drop down and I noticed a rope in the water (the foam and bag is on the surface, it looks like a big rafting style bag). It's about 50 yards up stream of the stealth put in river left of the RV sized boulder and about 10' up river of the little diversion. Probably 20' from river left shore. I'm not sure where it's snagged but I would assume there's at least 50' of rope in the river. Kind of hard to get to for removal. 

If you swim triple drop this could be really bad. Fuck you for whoever lost their rope and didn't get it out or at least post here about it also. I'll post photos of where the rope is tonight when I get home.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully it can be removed soon. The AHRA should be notified, and they should probably handle the removal at this point.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

rope bag is kind of hard to see but if you look close it's there. Probably going to be pretty difficult to remove. Emailed AHRA also.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

another shot highlighting bag


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

streetdoctor said:


> Fuck you for whoever lost their rope and didn't get it out or at least post here about it also..



I'm hoping this rope wasn't related to the loss of one of our good friends today on Pine Creek. I was not there but have been given a few descriptions of the incident from my paddling group. He had a wife and two young children and will be missed greatly. 

But don't worry, you've already clarified you know this group was irresponsible enough to not retrieve their rope. What could possibly be more important than a piece of gear?

And yes, it is a hazard right now that could serious injury another person but I'm guessing AHRA will take care of it very soon. Let's all take a deep breath and understand ropes sometimes happen to be left deployed. 

Good day ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> I'm hoping this rope wasn't related to the loss of one of our good friends today on Pine Creek. I was not there but have been given a few descriptions of the incident from my paddling group. He had a wife and two young children and will be missed greatly.
> 
> But don't worry, you've already clarified you know this group was irresponsible enough to not retrieve their rope. What could possibly be more important than a piece of gear?
> 
> ...


That's pretty doubtful considering the accident happened the day after he reported seeing the rope.....based on the location of the accident I wouldn't rule out that the rope was not involved...at least until the authorities release more details.

Don't beat Nick up over it. He's trying to inform the community more as a public safety message....and by the way I'm pretty pissed about all the lost ropes this year myself. Personally removed 2 from the river above BV.

My condolences to the friends and family of the boating community member lost, and especially to his children.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Miller Time said:


> I'm hoping this rope wasn't related to the loss of one of our good friends today on Pine Creek. I was not there but have been given a few descriptions of the incident from my paddling group. He had a wife and two young children and will be missed greatly.
> 
> But don't worry, you've already clarified you know this group was irresponsible enough to not retrieve their rope. What could possibly be more important than a piece of gear?
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry about your friend. I didn't hear details of the incident but this was seen in the water two days ago. A rope in the water needs to be reported as it can be a killer also. Hopefully it wasn't a contributor. 

I have not heard back from AHRA either, surprising.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

When a car accident occurs and something tragic happens rescue squads pull out all the stops to save the individual but afterward they cleanup. Pointing out that a rope in the river is bad has nothing to with any loss that occurred. You clean up so another accident isnt caused by the debris.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

*Rope Recovered*

AHRA River Rangers recovered this rope at 10:30am on Friday July 11th. It played no role in this accident.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

AHRA said:


> AHRA River Rangers recovered this rope at 10:30am on Friday July 11th. It played no role in this accident.


Thank you...


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

AHRA said:


> AHRA River Rangers recovered this rope at 10:30am on Friday July 11th. It played no role in this accident.


Thank you


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

I believe this article may be related:

Kayaker dies in Arkansas River accident - The Denver Post


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## damonhimself (May 19, 2014)

Heading up to PC this Friday. Is it open to commercial boating yet?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

damonhimself said:


> Heading up to PC this Friday. Is it open to commercial boating yet?


Saw boats from AVA coming down last week and talked with a dude from river runners who said they had a couple trips planned.


----------



## damonhimself (May 19, 2014)

streetdoctor said:


> Saw boats from AVA coming down last week and talked with a dude from river runners who said they had a couple trips planned.


Awesome. We signed up with Adventure Company, hoping they don't shut it down commercially until it dips below 1200cfs (I have seen some other outfitters that say they wont run it over 1200). Would hate to fly out there from TX just to run Numbers again.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

damonhimself said:


> Awesome. We signed up with Adventure Company, hoping they don't shut it down commercially until it dips below 1200cfs (I have seen some other outfitters that say they wont run it over 1200). Would hate to fly out there from TX just to run Numbers again.



The AHRA recommends that commercial outfitters not run Pine Creek rapids above 1250 cfs. Some outfitters will portage the crux of the rapid above 1000 cfs. The decision to run the rapid with customers has a lot to do with the physical fitness of the paddlers and the river's flow on that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## damonhimself (May 19, 2014)

tango said:


> The AHRA recommends that commercial outfitters not run Pine Creek rapids above 1250 cfs. Some outfitters will portage the crux of the rapid above 1000 cfs. The decision to run the rapid with customers has a lot to do with the physical fitness of the paddlers and the river's flow on that day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Maybe we will get lucky and they will let us run. We are experienced paddlers, especially for not living in a state that is known for whitewater.


----------

